# Nearmiss&lost time analysis



## بو مشاري (18 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن من الأخوة الخبراء يخبرونا بكيفية حساب Nearmiss و lost time analysis وكيفية التحقيق في الحوادث واصابات العمل اتمنى أن تخصص محاضرة لذلك


----------



## sayed00 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

LTI it define that the accident which lead the employee to absent the day next to the day of accident 

Near Miss it is measured on by one as you have a regester to record it (but some of them you have to investegate and most of them you has to make the corective action

note that the more near miss reported is reflecting the high awareness of the company employees

sayed


----------



## بو مشاري (20 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن تبسطها للاخوة المشاهدين


----------



## sayed00 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الحادث المؤدى الى فقدان ساعات العمل: هو الحادث الذى تسبب للعامل بعدم العوده للعمل فى اليوم التالى للحادث
و تحسب بعدد الايام المفقوده بدأ من اليوم التالى

معدل تكرار الحوادث = Manhours Worked / LTII Accident X 100000 
معدل الخطوره = No. Dayes lost X 100000 / Manhours Worked


----------



## بو مشاري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك استاذنا الكريم


----------



## بو مشاري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن تضرب لنا مثال على تلك المعادلة ليستفيد الأخوة المشاركين


----------



## sayed00 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوى بو مشارى
العمليه بكل بساطه

و احد العمال صار له حادث ادى الى غيابه 3 ايام

معدل تكرار الحادث = 1x100000/ عدد ساعات العمل الكلى 

معدل خطوره الحادث = 3x100000 / عدد ساعات العمل الكلى 

اعتقد كده واضحه

سيد


----------



## بو مشاري (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا استاذي الكريم


----------



## sayed00 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

عفوا اخى بو مشارى


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

مناقشه مفيده 

ولكن يظهر ان هناك خطأ فالمعادله الصحيحه هى 

ان المعامل اللى فى المعادله 200000 وليس 100000 نرجو من الساده الاعضاء تحرى الدقه


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يونيو 2008)

الطيرالمسافر

حسب معلوماتي أن المعادلة متغيرة يعني أن كل شركة تحدد الرقم الذي يناسبها ..


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

اخ على السبيعى شكرا على الرد

ولكن المعادله ليست متغيره 

لان هذا الرقم له مدلول 

اذا اردت ان تعرف ملول هذا الرقم (200000) لا تتردد فى البحث


----------



## sayed00 (26 يونيو 2008)

الرقم حسب حجم العماله فى الشركه 

يحسب المعدل 100000 و 200000 و 1000000 و انا شخصيا احسبه 1000000 لان العدد عندى فوق 3000 موظف فيكون المعدل 0.000 نسبه من العشره او المأه حسب


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

المهندس العزيز سيد 

مع احترامى الكامل لخبرتك الكبيره 

ولكن اذا كنا نتحدث عن الهندسه فليس هناك ما يسمى "على حسب"

فقد تعلمنا كمهندسين ان 1+1 = 2 وليس على حسب الماكن او الزمان 

للرقم 200000 مدلول معين 

تقبل تحياتى واعجابى بموضعات حضرتك ومناقشاتك البناءه


----------



## sayed00 (26 يونيو 2008)

اخى الطير

اشكرك على التوضيح و لكن افيدنا ووفر علينا البحث

و انا شخصيا اعرف ما بخاطرك و لكن انا مع الاخ على انها متغيره


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

غالى والطلب رخيص يا هندسه :


An incidence rate of injuries and illnesses may be computed from the following formula: 
(Number of injuries and illnesses X 200,000) / Employee hours worked = Incidence rate​(The 200,000 hours in the formula represents the equivalent of 100 employees working 40 hours per week, 50 weeks per year, and provides the standard base for the incidence rates.)


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

لاحظ حضرتك كلمة standard base


----------



## sayed00 (26 يونيو 2008)

100 employees working 40 hours per week, 50 weeks per year

ده كلامك

انا ما جبتش حاجه من عندى و هو نفس الكلام الى قلته من شويه


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

سيدى الفاضل برجاء قرائه الجمله كلها "كلها" وليس على طريقه لا تقربو الصلاه 

ولاحظ ان هذا ليس كلامى 

وانما كلام Bureau of Labor Statistics او BLS

الامريكى وطالما قلنا الامريكى فلابد ان نقف احتراما وتقديرا لانهم هم من يعلمونا السفتى 

اذا كان هناك صعوبه فى فهم التعريف او لنقل التوضيح بسبب اللغه الانجليزيه لا تتردد فى الاستفار وان كنت لا أظن ذلك 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (26 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر على زوقك يا هندسه انك لا تظن اننى لا اجيد الانجليزيه و اعتقد اننى اجيدها جيدا و اعرف جيدا ما تقوله و اننى قرات جملتك هذا من قبل ان تعرفها و هى من المنظور الامريكى(قوم انتى و اقعد لهم لانى لن اقوم و لهم) و لكن لو تعمقت اكثر و شوفت المنظور الاخر (البريطانى) لوجده مختلف

على العموم لو قلت لى ماذا يعنى هذا الرقم 200000 لك عندى هديه قيمه


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

سيدى الفاضل 

أرجو منك القراءه ليس على طريقه لا تقربو الصلاه 



اذا كان هناك صعوبه فى فهم التعريف او لنقل التوضيح بسبب اللغه الانجليزيه لا تتردد فى الاستفار وان كنت لا أظن ذلك 


لا حظ : (( وان كنت لا أظن ذلك ))

اما بخصوص ما يعنيه الرقم 200000 المعنى واضح فى التعريف او لنقل التوضيح 

وبخصوص المنظور البريطانى لا يوجد من بين الاكواد البريطانيه الــ Bs ما يشير الى حساب ال Ir

سيدى 

قد تكون قد قرأت الجمله قبل ان اعرفها فعلا ولكن العبره ليست بالقراءه ولا بالحساب العبره فى التدبر .. 

(((قوم انتى و اقعد لهم لانى لن اقوم و لهم))))

أعتقد ان عند هذا الحد خرجت المناقشه عن مضمونها ولست على استعداد للسجال

تقبل تحياتى ومروى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 يونيو 2008)

إخوتي الكرام:

لماذا لا تكتبوا المواضيع باللغة العربية وبالتالي نمنع التأويلات والجدالات الجانبية


----------



## casaouis02 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

أيها السدة المهندسين، أود لو سمحتم بطبيعة الحال تفسير الهدف من حساب هذين المعدلين _Taux de fréquence et Taux de gravité _لأن السبب هو توحيد قاعدة المقارنة _Benchmark_ بين جميع الشركات رغم اختلاف مهنها أو يمكنان من المقارنة داخل نفس الشركة بين الأشهر أو السنوات.

مبدأ اختيار هذين المعدلين ناتج عن تعريف الخطر كزوج (التكرار؛الخطورة) و عند العودة إلى منحنى تمثيل الخطورة بدلالة التكرار و للإشارة تم التطرق لهذا الموضوع داخل هذا المنتدى (كما تمت الإشارة لهذه العلاقة بواسطة مصفوفة _Fréquence ; Gravité)_
طيب، 
حساب معدل التكرار(نفس الشيء يطبق على معدل الخطورة) يعتمد على القاعدة الثلاثية التي مفادها :

معدل التكرارالحادثة(معدل خطورة الحادثة) ================> 100000 ساعة عمل_(1000ساعة ع__مل)_
عدد الحوادث_(عدد أيام التوقف عن العمل بسبب الحادث)_ ===================> عدد ساعات العمل_(عدد ساعات العمل)_

و للإشارة، في العديد من الشركات يتم تحديد هدف سنوي لهذه المعدلات ينبغي تحديه.

أخوكم البيضاوي _Casaouis _ من المغرب


----------



## casaouis02 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

أضيف أنه عند كون معدل الخطورة كبير، معناه أنه ينبغي اتخاذ إجراءات حمائية للتقليل من الخطورة.

مثلا، الخطورة عالية عند الإصابات في الرأس => للتقليل من الخطورة ينصح أو يفرض ارتداء الخودة.

كما أنه عند كون معدل التكرار عاليا، معناه لا بد من اتخاذ اجراءات وقائية للتقليل من معاودة حدوث الحادث.

مثلا، سجل تكرار غيابات بسبب الإصابة بالزكام، تقوم الشركات بعملية تلقيح ضد الأنفليوانزا كإجراء وقائي.

أخوكم المهندس البيضاوي من المغرب.


----------



## اسامةعباس (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الرقم المختار 100000 أو مليون أو مائتي ألف هو مجرد رقم لحساب معدل تكرار حوادث الوقت الضائع Ltif بالنسبة لكل مليون ساعة عمل أو مائة ألف ساعة عمل فهو مجرد معيار لقياس التكرارية والمقارنة بالمعدلات العالمية بشكل موحد.
وطبقا لمنظمة منتجي الزيت والغاز العالمية Ogp ومقرها المملكة المتحدة فإن حساب معدل تكرار الحوادث ذات الوقت المفقود يتم لكل مليون ساعة عمل.
وأي استفسار يسعدني...


----------



## اعبدالقادر الرابطى (2 مارس 2009)

.can u please make it clearly,becuse idon´t understant it


----------



## AMEER2006 (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (8 أبريل 2009)

رائع نقاش رائع من ناس محترفه


----------



## sayed00 (8 أبريل 2009)

الطيرالمسافر قال:


> رائع نقاش رائع من ناس محترفه


 

كويس الرد بعد التعديل ... قبل كان مش تمام

اشكرك استاذنا


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (8 أبريل 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> كويس الرد بعد التعديل ... قبل كان مش تمام
> 
> اشكرك استاذنا


 

معلش يا سيد حبيت أوضح بس حاجه ... عشان "مش تمام" دى بتحمل معانى كتيره كلها معانى سيئة ..

ولم يحمل ردى قبل التعديل أى معنى سئ 

ولكنى عدلته لانى توقعت ان ردى كان سيأخذ على المحمل السئ ... كما فهمته انت يا أبو السيد 

ردى كان .... "محدش عاوز يفتى تانى" والرد ده لا يحمل اسائه او اهانة أو تجريح لاى من المشاركين 




قال الله تعالى فى سورة يوسف 

يوسف أيها الصديق أفتنا في سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع عجاف وسبع سنبلات خضر وأخر يابسات

هل اللى خاطب سيدنا يوسف فى هذه الأية يقصد بها شئ "مش تمام"

تقبل تحياتى يا سيد


----------



## sayed00 (8 أبريل 2009)

لم اقصد شيى و ليس لى كلام بعد الاية الكريمة الا ان اقول صدق الله العظيم

فقط الكلمة تستخدم فى العامية بمعنى اخر الجميع يعلمة


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (8 أبريل 2009)

فى أنتظار أراء باقى الخبراء


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (9 أبريل 2009)

اسامةعباس قال:


> الرقم المختار 100000 أو مليون أو مائتي ألف هو مجرد رقم لحساب معدل تكرار حوادث الوقت الضائع ltif بالنسبة لكل مليون ساعة عمل أو مائة ألف ساعة عمل فهو مجرد معيار لقياس التكرارية والمقارنة بالمعدلات العالمية بشكل موحد.
> وطبقا لمنظمة منتجي الزيت والغاز العالمية ogp ومقرها المملكة المتحدة فإن حساب معدل تكرار الحوادث ذات الوقت المفقود يتم لكل مليون ساعة عمل.
> وأي استفسار يسعدني...


 

مثال .... لو أمكن يا أسامة


----------



## medhat56 (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (13 أبريل 2009)

الطيرالمسافر قال:


> مثال .... لو أمكن يا أسامة


 

. 
.


----------

